#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  versterkerracks zijn klaar!!!!!!!!

## jack

Mijn rugpijn is al bijna over.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: (voorheen ZWARE cresten)

----------


## MSSS

Ziet er goed uit hoor  :Big Grin:  Hoe heb je de stroomvoorziening geregeld? powercon?CEE? heb je daar misschien ook nog foto's van vind ik altijd wel leuk om te zien. :Smile:

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:Foto's doen het niet Jack, je datalimiet voor vandaag was overschreden, en dat bij je ISP [xx(]



Dat was gister  :Big Grin:  Mooie racks! Heb je ook een foto van de achterzijde ?

----------


## Pino

Mooie bakkies ! 

Wat heb je voorzien voor de hoeken en kanten? Komen daar nog hoekprofielen op of blijft het zo? Of geef je de voorkeur aan kunststof hoeken?

Groetjes,
Pino

----------


## jack

geen hoeken! geen hoekprofielen!
Versterkers zijn niet gemaakt om mee te gooien!!
1 x per jaar verven is genoeg
Het ziet er dan weer als nieuw uit!

Foto's van de achterkant volgen.

----------


## fredjuhh

nice  :Big Grin:  wat is eigenlijk de reden geweest voor het monteren van uitruk schanieren IPV een vlinderslot? of is dat gewoon uit gemak?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:geen hoeken! geen hoekprofielen!
> Versterkers zijn niet gemaakt om mee te gooien!!



Zo denk ik er ook over!
Hoe heb jij je rackprofiel vastgezet? Heb je misschien foto's van de achterkant? Die amps, zijn dat lichtgewichten?

----------


## jack

yep 12.5 kg per stuk
Rack weegt minder dan 35 kg 
Niet slecht voor 10 KW

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Wat is het vermogen van die ampjes en richtprijzen?

----------


## jack

Vortex 4 = 2 2000 watt bij 2ohm adviesprijs: 3606 euro incl btw
Vortex 6 = 2 x 3000 watt bij 2 ohm adviesprijs: 4621 euro incl btw

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ziet er mooi uit Jack!

Welke versterkers heb je nu uiteindelijk naast elkaar gehad om ze te vergelijken? En wat waren de verschillen?

Even afgezien van de prijs/samenwerking dealer,importeur etc.

----------


## Contour

Waarom heb je die processor recht boven op de versterkers geplaatst? Je kunt toch gewoon dat bovenste ventilatie paneel en de processor qua plaats omruilen?

MVG Contour

----------


## jack

de processors worden warmer dan de versterkers!!

----------


## Ibvee

Wat voor setje stuur je hiermee aan?
ziet er leuk uit!

----------


## jack

Zijn digitale processors van NEXO .
Alleen geschikt voor Nexo speakers.

Ik gebruik deze racks voor mijn dubbel set Nexo PS 15. 
en als delay of losse set nog een dubbele set PS 10
De processor is makkelijk om te schakelen van PS 10 naar PS 15
Een analoge processor is alleen voor één set geschikt. 

Met als subs 8 Nexo LS 1200 en 4 RCF ESW 1018 kasten.
De RCF subs staan te koop! Ben op zoek naar nog twee of vier LS1200's'en twee LS 500's

----------


## gerard

ziet er erg netjes uit!! maar wederom de vraag waarom de pluggen aan de voorkant? Ik vind het lang zo netjes niet staan en je hebt je cee immers achter dus waarom ook niet de speakon en xlr achter... alles bij elkaar. BTW, Nexo vind ik persoonlijk nog altijd het lekkerste klinken!!

----------


## jack

aansluitingen aan de voorkant vind ik gemakkelijker.

Achter in het rack zit een degelijkke stekkerdoos met een normale stekker

Bij grote sets (belasting van &lt;4ohm) voed ik de vesterkers afzonderlijk! 
een dubbele ps 10 set gaat zonder problemen op een 16 amp groep!
enkel ps 15 gaat ook nog wel.
Bij een dubbele set ps 15 moet je de versterkers apart voeden!.
[8D][8D][8D]Anders gaat het licht uit :Big Grin:

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> 
> Vortex 4 = 2 2000 watt bij 2ohm adviesprijs: 3606 euro incl btw
> Vortex 6 = 2 x 3000 watt bij 2 ohm adviesprijs: 4621 euro incl btw



Waarom heb je dan niet de processor in't midden gestoken? Dan heb je 1unit erboven vrij, en 1unit eronder... Dan kan de warme lucht langs beide kanten weg...

----------


## jack

welke warme lucht????????

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> 
> welke warme lucht????????



 :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> 
> de processors worden warmer dan de versterkers!!



Slecht citaat gemaakt, ipv warme lucht, warmteontwikkeling dan?

----------


## jack

De processor wordt handwarm!

Deze racks heb ik gemaakt voor mijn ex cresten. 
9 HE dus.
De CAMCO'S zijn maar 2 He hoog.
Veel ruimte is loos!
Nieuwe racks zouden 3 he kleiner zijn.
nogmaals versterkers worden nauwelijks warm!
Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zou ik een rack zonder wielen maken!

----------


## gerard

Wat een getreuzel over warmte... en indeling,in een versterkerrack is het standaard dat je de versterkers onderin op mekaar legt en daarboven de processor. Vind het de juiste indeling behalve het aansluitpaneel. en uit ervaring worden de Camco's maar huiskamer temp. warm. Ze zijn immers digitaal.. en processor idem. 

BTW, als je de processor tussen de versterkers plaatst hou je nog steeds 2he onder en boven vrij! In rekenen was ik ook geen ster.  :Wink:

----------


## sis

Wat een kl*tenduscussie over warm en niet warm 
Den sis , ikke dus  :Big Grin:  doe zo'n gemiddeld  150 à 180 optredens per jaar , goed hé  :Big Grin: 
Mijn EAW processor hangt net boven mijn eindtrappen !!!
Nooit maar dan nooit problemen mee gehad [^][^]
Dit materiaal is er op voorzien om in extreme situaties te werken 
***, ***, *** , ik ben zo blij  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
sis

----------


## jens

ik denk dat ik me processor maar onder in me rack stop aangezien warme lucht naar boven gaat :Big Grin: [^]

Maar toch had ik het gewoon in een flight case gestopt. je weet toch wel wat er in die kist zit....vooral met stapelen in een bus of weet ik veel durf ik deze kisten niet aan hoe voorzichtig je er ook mee bent

----------


## jack

Stapelen??????
Mooi dus niet! 
Rack blijft met vier wielen op de grond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

met Flightcase's wordt gegooid.
Zeker als de spullen niet van de eigenaar zijn!!!!!!

baskasten kun je stapelen!

----------


## jens

versterker racken laat ik ook graag op de grond staan vooral als er wielen onder zitten  :Wink: 

Wat ik er mee bedoelde is dat je er ook niks bovenop kan stappelen en als dat niet kan  denk ik dat he een hoop nuteloze ruimte in je bus heb. 

en wat je zegt dat ermee gegooit word als de spullen niet van de eigenaar zijn dan betekendt dus het dat je er zelf vaak niet bij bent. hoe weet je dan of er wel zo voorzichtig met je spullen word omgegaan? 

nou jah ik denk dat we er wel een heel forum aan kunnen besteden maar dat jouw versterkers toch in die cases blijven  :Smile:  Ik zou het iig niet zo doen.

----------


## jack

Deze Racks zijn niet van papier!!!!
Rack is even hoog als een baskast. 
Zet heel vaak baskasten of topkasten op deze racks
Voorwaarde is wel dat de klasten geen kant op kunnen vallen!
Mijn kar is 124 breed
baskasten zijn 61
Laat mijn versterkerrack nu ook 61 cm diep zijn!! past perfect!
Als mijn kar geladen is kan er eigenlijk niks omvallen of 
loskomen  (bijv een noodstop!)

98 van de 100 keer werk ik zelf met deze racks!
Deze racken gaan nooit met vreemde mensen mee!!!!!!

pffff ik kijk wel uit!

----------


## jack

Update:

Alle RCF ESW 1018 kasten zijn verkocht!
Heb nu 4 originele ls 1200 :Smile:  en 4 originele copieen :Big Grin:   als subs.

Ben nog steeds op zoek naar S2 of cd 12 subs!

----------


## jakkes72

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> Heb nu 4 originele ls 1200 en 4 originele copieen  als subs.



Spreekt elkaar een beetje tegen... :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jakkes72_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> ...



Inderdaad  :Big Grin: 
leg even uit Jack [:I]
sis

----------


## nightline

Lijkt me erg duidelijk, Jack heeft 4 kasten exact nagebouwd, en voorzien van de zelfde 6 ohm luidsprekers :Wink: 

Groeten


( andere ) Jack

----------


## jack

Bijna goed!

Dit zijn originele door mij zelfgebouwde subs die verdacht veel op  nexo ls 1200's lijken[8D][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] 

Gewoon een 8 ohm speaker erin!
Deze spelen 0,6 db zachter dan de originele kasten!!.

Er zit geen klankverschil in!

----------

